# 89 Maxima water pump gone bad?



## cbake (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello, I have a 89 Maxima that runs a bit hot and leaks coolant. It seems to leak when the engine is cold,but is warming up(driveway,parking lot etc...) after the engine warms up to the 230 degrees it has been running at lately it doesnt seem to leak. Also this leak seems to only happen when the heater is used for the first time every fall. It did the same thing last fall/winter, but it will not leak in the summer months when the heater is not used.The coolant drips from the crankshaft pully and I traced it up to the general area of the water pump but I really cant see where it is coming from, and I cant get my hand on the bottom side of the pump to feel for coolant. i have checked all my hoses and they are fine.

Also the repair manual says I must remove the crankshaft pully to remove the timing belt cover. Do I really need to do this? Also if you have ever paid a mechanic to do a job like this, what did you pay?
Thanks.


89 Maxima 276,000 miles and counting.


----------



## vernk (Jul 31, 2007)

yea more then likely your water pump and yes you have to take the crankshaft pully off. and like i tell everyone going that deep in to the front of a vg30 do the timing belt saves time in the long run other wise you have to take all the same stuff off to do the timing belt, oh and drop a new thermostat while you have it apart.


----------

